# Subnetting - Übungsblatt



## tuccain (10. Februar 2004)

Hola, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob meine Ideen/Rechnungen korrekt sind.
Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Mit Rechenweg wenns möglich ist

Geben Sie für die nachfolgende IP-Adresse an:
- Netzklasse
- Host-ID
- Subnet-ID
- Broadcast-Adresse für das Subnet

193.174.24.180 - 255.255.255.240

Danke!


----------



## won_gak (11. Februar 2004)

Netzklasse:

a:
Net-ID     Host-ID
0xxxxxxx   xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx
1-126.x.x.x

Also: Erstes Oktett Net-ID die restliche Host-ID

b:
10xxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx
128-191.x.x.x

die ersten zwei Oktetts Net-ID die zweiten zwei Host-ID

c:
110xx...
192-223.x.x.x

die ersten drei Net-ID das letzte Host-ID

d:
          Multicast Group ID
1110 xxx....
223-239.x.x.x


----------



## won_gak (11. Februar 2004)

Subnetz:

11110000 entspricht 240

also:

n= Net-ID , h= Host-ID

nnnnnnnn nnnnnnnn nnnnnnnn nnnnhhhh
Subnetzmaske:
11111111 11111111 11111111 11110000

Und der Rest sollte von selbst gehen...


----------

